# SAQA Qualification Time



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

Dear Friends

I have submitted the educational document for SAQA and currently the status of the application is *SEEKING VERIFICATION*. In SQAQ Website mention my qualification verification completion estimated on 20-07-2017. But till date my application status is seeking verification. Can anyone reply to how much time taken verification process and how to follow up with SAQA.

waiting for the reply at the earliest.

With Best Regards,

Jayesh Thanki


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Call or email them. They also have a Facebook and Twitter page and tend to respond quicker to messages through social media sites. They are truly useless and lazy people.


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> Call or email them. They also have a Facebook and Twitter page and tend to respond quicker to messages through social media sites. They are truly useless and lazy people.


Thanks so much advice. I was already send mail to SAQA *[email protected]* on date *27-07-2017 02:27 PM* till date not reply.

Once again thanks

Jthanki


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

*What is a process of SAQA?*

Hi All,

I received a below note from SAQA.
Your evaluation is currently in the verifications phase. We currently await a confirmation of authenticity regarding your documents from your institution.
Kindly await further notification.
*My Doubt*
Did SAQA send email verification or a hardcopy post to my university? If SQAQ send verification thru mail, which email id used SAQA? 
Am trying to contact my university but am not getting clear information from university. Please help. 
My application is on hold since 2 months. 
Looking forward for a response


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Get hold of the administrator at the institution and drive the process from both sides


----------



## vj2017 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi, can you please share the list docs required for saqa assessment. Is Mark sheet transcripts required or attestation from notary public is sufficient. Appreciate your help


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

vj2017 said:


> Hi, can you please share the list docs required for saqa assessment. Is Mark sheet transcripts required or attestation from notary public is sufficient. Appreciate your help


In My Case, I send following document

01. Application for the evaluation of foreign qualifications (This document also serves as a pro forma invoice)

02. Consent Form for Release of Information

03. Proof of Payment

04. Proof of ID

05. Notarized degree, diploma transcript mark-sheet, transcript mark-sheet is color photocopy not original

06. Notarized degree, diploma certificate, Degree, diploma certificate is color photocopy not original

All document together and send to SAQA, Postnet Suite 248, Private Bag X06, Waterkloof, 0145 thru courier


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> Get hold of the administrator at the institution and drive the process from both sides


Thanks for reply


----------



## sachin.deshpande (Oct 8, 2019)

It's now close to six months ever since I applied for the evaluation of foreign qualifications. I paid R2020. They already received response from my institute and they still doing "Accreditation verification". I fed with the process time. 
Now its become may duty to call then every alternate day for several minutes (some time more than hour). 
I think; the reason behind is SA Govt is not taking any action OR may be they least bother about this.


----------

